# 2009 Nissan Altima



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Mid-sized sedans are the bread and butter transportation of America. Perennial favorites, Toyota's Camry and Honda’s Accord, reign supreme as far as the sales charts are concerned.

And herein lies the problem: to have any chance of success against the most popular in the class, the car must be different enough to get attention — but not so different you'll alienate buyers.

The 2009 Nissan Altima is one of the best alternatives to the norm. With just enough sportiness and style to differentiate it, it still fits nicely in the mid-sized category thanks to the obligatory beige paint.

More: *2009 Nissan Altima* on AutoGuide.com


----------

